# Smokewood Shack



## martyn c (Jul 23, 2017)

I would just like to say that having ordered some dust from The Smokewood Shack and giving them some feedback about the delivery company they use they have taken on board what I had said and have changed the delivery options, I would highly recommend using this company for any of your BBQ and smoking meat needs, they have truely shown that they listen to customer feed back and adapt their service to the customers needs http://www.smokewoodshack.com


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 23, 2017)

James,  is a really good guy, and his knowledge of wood second to none. If there is a floor in his operation, he will do everything to correct it, so good feed back is crucial. 

(Martyn was expecting to see you on Saturday at the Smokers Weekend, what happens mate?)


----------



## wade (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes, James is a good guy and will go that extra mile to help ensure that the customer is satisfied. It has been great to see how quickly his wood business has grown over the last few years.


----------



## martyn c (Aug 16, 2017)

I had every intention of going but cannot for the life of me think why I couldn't make it, sorry, and sorry for the late reply been out in sunny Cyprus on me hollibobs


----------

